# Tenerife - Vulcannic landscapes



## djengizz

Some volcanic landscapes from a recent trip to Tenerife

#1





#2




#3




#4




#5




#6




#7




#8




#9




#10





C&C welcome.


----------



## Alex_B

Hi, nice shots, for some reason I like no. 5 

if the mist in no.3 wasn't that featureless, it would be my favourite though .

Reminds me of nearby Lanzarote, some shots I posted recently :
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61199

and a (rather poor) volcano shot from Lanzarote:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61366

I guess I should try Tenerife soon as well, seems to be nice!


----------



## lostprophet

3, 5 & 9 for me


----------



## W.Smith

I recognize the Teide volcano and it's lava 'flood plain'. The highest mountain in Spain, the highest mountain in any Atlantic island, and the third largest volcano on Earth.
I climbed to the top, at 3700 meters, where there is a small caldera (approx. 100 feet wide) with a couple dozen stinking sulfur vents.
The Teide's lava 'flood plain' has been the location of many feature films of prehistoric subjects. Like "One Million Years B.C.", the B-movie that shot Raquel Welch into stardom as a sex symbol and 'cult siren'.





Obviously not shot on the island of Tenerife, contrary to this one (I'm guessing):


----------



## Tantalus

very interesting landscapes, gotta love those funky rocks and even funkier plants.


----------



## midget patrol

djengizz said:
			
		

>


Awesome.


----------



## uberben

i'm going to go with #3 myself. The Mist adds a sense of wonder. You did manage to get a nice blue sky in a lot of the photos.


----------



## JTHphoto

great shots... #3 is my fav as well... :thumbup:


----------

